# The M.I.C. Holster



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anybody use this little thing? Do you like it? I like keeping it simple--and the price is great. Very knacky looking.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks pretty goofy.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

you ask. No/go A thin light tuck holster would be a better option that darn string holding is a joke.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've thrown away better holsters than that.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It can not hold the weapon securely in position. A tuck holster has a clip that hooks to the belt . it can be adjusted to the angle you want.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't see any problem with that concept, it's just not for me. Maybe it'd suit you just fine.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh, so other than the fact you think it stinks, does that mean you guys don't exactly like it? lain:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> I don't see any problem with that concept, it's just not for me. Maybe it'd suit you just fine.


We posted at the same time. jinx!!! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> We posted at the same time. jinx!!! :tango_face_grin:


Guess I owe you a Coke!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Oh, so other than the fact you think it stinks, does that mean you guys don't exactly like it? lain:


Nope, won't work for me, it boils down to personal preference


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Too many ways something could go wrong. Nope, I wouldn't try it but that's just me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Guess I owe you a Coke!


Hahhaha, did you say diet coke?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

This! So American.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wouldn't say it is a bad idea, but gives no protection from perspiration to the gun or comfort to the belly when bending over. I agree the string looks kinda wimpy, he says almost the same in the video. Plus no such thing as a silent draw.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I've seen them but never used them. I don't really think I'd like it for everyday use, especially since I don't like appendix carry.

However, it looks like it might work for my Hill People recon bag, or any bag that you need to pull a weapon from.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To many steps and I don't like the string. I see that a potential problem and it messes with your drawing motion. Not for me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Pathetically bad design you might as well Mexican carry.

And Kydex sucks tell all your friends.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This shows a Desantis tuck with a Ruger SR9C in it A mid size 9mm 15 round the belt klip hold securely to a belt and the bracket is adjustable to the angle you prefer. It adds very little to a slim semi auto or revolver. Price is not bad


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

DeSantis , Galco , Don Hume just to name a few all make good leather holsters.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> I wouldn't say it is a bad idea, but gives no protection from perspiration to the gun or comfort to the belly when bending over. I agree the string looks kinda wimpy, he says almost the same in the video. Plus no such thing as a silent draw.


I was thinking tuck it into a belly band. Maybe not, though...Such bad reviews here and all...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> This shows a Desantis tuck with a Ruger SR9C in it A mid size 9mm 15 round the belt klip hold securely to a belt and the bracket is adjustable to the angle you prefer. It adds very little to a slim semi auto or revolver. Price is not bad


The price is good.

ETA: this is prettier though. Pink with black trim.








https://www.theholsterstore.net/Pink-Gun-Holster-p/procarrypink.htm

$39.95!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Pathetically bad design you might as well Mexican carry.
> 
> And Kydex sucks tell all your friends.


Why? 'Cause it breaks over time?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> The price is good.
> 
> ETA: this is prettier though. Pink with black trim.
> 
> ...


 Annie that one does not have away to adjust angle. You would be stuck with it as is. And not likely you would want a little title to it. Nice thing with a tuck you can use it as a tuck or as a regular holster if you wish.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Annie that one does not have away to adjust angle. You would be stuck with it as is. And not likely you would want a little title to it. Nice thing with a tuck you can use it as a tuck or as a regular holster if you wish.


This, but it's kydex. Hawg doesn't like kydex.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Why? 'Cause it breaks over time?


Noisy, bulky and hard on the firearms finish.

I've got a Galco and a couple Don Humes I've been using for over 10 years and still in good shape. And now I make my own leather holsters. "Tricks are for kids" and so is Kydex.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Noisy, bulky and hard on the firearms finish.
> 
> I've got a Galco and a couple Don Humes I've been using for over 10 years and still in good shape. And now I make my own leather holsters. "Tricks are for kids" and so is Kydex.


I'm liking the On The Waistband Convertible Holster by TWAW

Look at that: it won't fall out. Plus it's curvy--for ladies. I have a belly band and two soft holster for my cc purses (shhh, don't tell Kauboy), but I'm looking for sumpthin a little more sturdy. Comes in 24 different colors, so it's fancy.

ETA: the price is fancy, too! $67.95!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Noisy, bulky and hard on the firearms finish.
> 
> I've got a Galco and a couple Don Humes I've been using for over 10 years and still in good shape. And now I make my own leather holsters. "Tricks are for kids" and so is Kydex.


Hawg, I love ya man, but I disagree on Kydex. I use one with my shield 9, and a couple of others, one adjustable cant clip, easy to slip on and off belt and easy to draw from. I can adjust it along my belt as needed when moving around. I have the leather holsters of various types as well and I like them, but Kydex is easier for me. One easy motion to clip to belt and I am off and running. Now mind you, I don't have a pink one! :vs_lol:

Nor do I have a pink gun!!!!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Hawg, I love ya man, but I disagree on Kydex. I use one with my shield 9, and a couple of others, one adjustable cant clip, easy to slip on and off belt and easy to draw from. I can adjust it along my belt as needed when moving around. I have the leather holsters of various types as well and I like them, but Kydex is easier for me. One easy motion to clip to belt and I am off and running. Now mind you, I don't have a pink one! :vs_lol:
> 
> Nor do I have a pink gun!!!!!!


But it doesn't smell like leather... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> But it doesn't smell like leather... :tango_face_grin:


What hawg? Your pink holster doesn't smell like leather? What?!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> What hawg? Your pink holster doesn't smell like leather? What?!


 @hawgrider I'll bet you look pretty in pink :devil:

The thing is @Annie you spend a little more on a decent holster but it will last a lifetime. I've wasted more than a little money over the years on plastic/kydex and cheap leather holsters. The ones not tossed are in a box to give away or trade. I ended up buying a CrossBreed holster a few years ago and it's still my go to holster. Oh, and they do sell belly bands.

https://www.crossbreedholsters.com/...reed Holsters&utm_content=CrossBreed Holsters


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> What hawg? Your pink holster doesn't smell like leather? What?!





inceptor said:


> @hawgrider I'll bet you look pretty in pink :devil:
> 
> The thing is @Annie you spend a little more on a decent holster but it will last a lifetime. I've wasted more than a little money over the years on plastic/kydex and cheap leather holsters. The ones not tossed are in a box to give away or trade. I ended up buying a CrossBreed holster a few years ago and it's still my go to holster. Oh, and they do sell belly bands.
> 
> https://www.crossbreedholsters.com/...reed Holsters&utm_content=CrossBreed Holsters


I try to color coordinate all my accessory's to match my main outfit.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> I try to color coordinate all my accessory's to match my main outfit.


_Hahaha!!!_ It's Arnold....Actually, I think I'm sold on this magnetic holster. It's leather, too! One of the reviewers said she sticks her holster on the metal bed frame at night. Double duty! I think I've just about got enough pennies saved up in my coin jar, too. 
@inceptor I like that belly band you linked 'cause it has a nice study looking holster inside... Maybe that's next.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie here you go.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> But it doesn't smell like leather... :tango_face_grin:


I like the leather as well, way to hot in the summer here for leather, well, unless it involves a young blond bimbo with "Daddy" issues. :tango_face_grin:

I use the leather holsters in the winter months. I tend to go as cool and unencumbered as I can here in the heat. 103 yesterday and air you could drink. I hate August. I generally buy the quality Kydex holsters and have had zero issues. Anything you find on amazon for $39.99 is going to be junk.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I like the leather as well, way to hot in the summer here for leather, well, unless it involves a young blond bimbo with "Daddy" issues. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I use the leather holsters in the winter months. I tend to go as cool and unencumbered as I can here in the heat. 103 yesterday and air you could drink. I hate August. I generally buy the quality Kydex holsters and have had zero issues. Anything you find on amazon for $39.99 is going to be junk.


Good point about the blazing heat you deal with not to mention the humidity.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Annie here you go.


Pretty cool....Reminds me of one of my all-time fave series, "The Time In Between"....But I'd just get nervous the gun could go off by accident using lace only. ETA: I do like the idea of thigh carry as an option for dresses, though.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

In the end....I did buy that magnetic holster--mainly for the bed. Then I found what I'd sorta been looking for in a trigger shield that seems at least a little better than the M.I.C for firming up my soft holster.

Ladies: they're having a holster sale there now. Promo code: AHS2019 Maybe shoulda gotten two.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's that magnetic holster. I didn't like how it worked on the bed frame but it sticks to the back of my night table really well and is easily accessible. I keep it out a little bit from the wall.









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I didn't actually see any "reviews" from anyone here, just a bunch of opinions. Opinions are fine, but without holding and using the thing, they are assumptions at best.

I don't have a "review" either, as I've never used one, but I'll throw in my two cents.
I don't see any issue with the holster in the original post. As long as the user knows its limitations, and knows its function is solely to protect the trigger from unintended access, then it fits the bill.
It looks more suited for a pocket carry option than a waistband option, but that's up to the user. If the cord is a concern, cut it off and replace it with 550 paracord and a caribiner. Problem solved.

Beyond covering the trigger and keeping the gun accessible, a holster's true "function" is very limited. Most things people argue over are just personal preference and optional.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't actually see any "reviews" from anyone here, just a bunch of opinions. Opinions are fine, but without holding and using the thing, they are assumptions at best.
> 
> I don't have a "review" either, as I've never used one, but I'll throw in my two cents.
> I don't see any issue with the holster in the original post. As long as the user knows its limitations, and knows its function is solely to protect the trigger from unintended access, then it fits the bill.
> ...


They had it on a little bit of a back-order, but I give a review for The Well Armed Woman Trigger Shield (sans string) once it arrives. Should be here soon.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Annie, I can only say what I am doing.
I carry a Ruger LCP 380 on my left calf, right below my knee, in a ankle holster from amazon for like 12$ I will try to find the pic.
Does not imprint, when setting or standing, because the LCP is so small. I hardly notice it anymore, until I take it off. I have fallen asleep in my recliner with it on my calf. I don't carry it on he ankle, low, because I'm "not supposed" to carry at work, and would never want to get in trouble.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

shoot, for that price I might grab the belly band, as the one the wife has is too snug on me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Deebo said:


> View attachment 100013
> 
> shoot, for that price I might grab the belly band, as the one the wife has is too snug on me.


I like the belly band for pants. This is my fave for skirts and dresses. Very comfortable. No printing.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, you guys are using some really covert stuff!

I just shove a SIG P238 into a kydex thumb-snap affair and go out into the world. Yes, I take a spare reload. The issue is that I have been doing this for so long I have not updated my procedures to the point where the little pistol on my hip is just "normal."

Honestly, my first inclination if shots are fired is not to engage, but first find an exit...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Wow, you guys are using some really covert stuff!
> 
> I just shove a SIG P238 into a kydex thumb-snap affair and go out into the world. Yes, I take a spare reload. The issue is that I have been doing this for so long I have not updated my procedures to the point where the little pistol on my hip is just "normal."
> 
> Honestly, my first inclination if shots are fired is not to engage, but first find an exit...


I have to be covert, being a coach (obvious reasons) and my work is "no guns allowed". We have never searched anyone, or any personal vehicles for firearms, but we can according to our policy..
And, yes, my first response would be to exit, but I know that if I'm at a on school practice, game, or event, likely there will be no one else except the sheriffs and the shooter.
If I'm at work, I know damn well that the police are five minutes out, and I am possibly the only one in my office that has a CC.


----------

